# Favorite Art Supplies for Traditional



## Arshes Nei (Jul 15, 2011)

We can talk a lot about software, but let's talk about regular old art supplies.

I'm a hoarder of the stuff. So I'll talk about the kind of tools I use when working traditionally.
Feel free to share your own. 

My first post will cover the simplest stuff. Pencil, Paper and Eraser.

Pencils.
I use a variety of pencils, wood casing and mechanical. My most used pencil is actually the Sumo .09 lead mechanical pencil. It's a pretty wide grip so if you don't like that, don't use it.
This blog actually covers it pretty well: http://davesmechanicalpencils.blogspot.com/2008/09/sakura-sumogrip-mechanical-pencil.html

For wood pencils I use Lyra Rembrandt: http://www.merriartist.com/Lyra_Rembrandt_Art_Design_Graphite_Pencils_p/ly1111120.htm I got them for 5 bucks at the time and liked the case, made it easy to store.

Now my favorite pencil is a Mars Staedtler Technico - this is actually a lead holder which makes it easier to extend the lead out and make broader strokes, and the opposite end is actually a sharpener. 

http://www.dickblick.com/products/s.../?wmcp=google&wmcid=products&wmckw=22854-1020

Erasers, I have an electric eraser I like but don't use often, because I tend to use those "click erasers more" and I also find myself erasing less and less, due to some exercises to make me think about the mark I make on my paper.

You know, these guys  - http://amzn.com/B001HA77OO

I also have gum erasers which I don't use as much, and the kneaded ones. 
ttp://amzn.com/B001BYK7PC

For Paper, I do use regular office paper but people who like sketchbooks.

I know there is some fetish for Moleskine and I think they're ok but for the price you can find other notebooks like Piccadilly just as good. I actually like the Watercolor one Moleskine makes.
http://amzn.com/8883701151

I also like http://amzn.com/B003EWGBNG which I've been able to buy 3 for the price of 1. I have various sizes so I don't have a particular favorite. I keep small ones in my little tote and I'll carry large ones around on occasion.

While I have all kinds of watercolor and other types of paper, I wanted to go into paper I use the most for inking and since I pencil first I'll go into those.

Deleter is probably the most used paper. While I have used bristol board. Deleter comic paper is my best bang for the buck for what I need to do traditionally.

http://deleter-mangashop.com/index_en_usd_21-27.html I use them because I ink smoothly with Copic Multiliners

I often use Postcard size to send as gifts to friends. http://deleter-mangashop.com/goods_en_usd_269.html

I have example work using the Postcard paper if people are curious.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2011)

I honestly don't use anything special aside from a regular biro and 110gsm sketchbook. XD I have probably close to 50 Copic markers, but more would be good... not that I use them that often.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 15, 2011)

yeaaah my favorite subject! I love traditional supplies :]

Pencil: Staedler Mars Technico like Arshes, that thing is great

But usually I sketch with prismacolor verithins because it encourages me to have a little more fun with color and be a little looser and not depend on my eraser too much

favorite erasers: Faber-Castell Dust-Free erasers: http://www.dickblick.com/products/faber-castell-dust-free-vinyl-eraser/ -- THROW AWAY YOUR MARS ERASERS they are smearing crap-bricks compared to this guy. I also like the Tombo Mono erasers http://www.jstationery.com/index.php?cPath=27_147 - they make little click-eraser sizes of them and they're pretty sweet

for coloring I use a mixture of prismacolor, blick-brand and polychromos colored pencils; sometimes I use watercolors but for those I just take whatever my girlfriend has out haha
she owns holbein I think: http://www.dickblick.com/products/holbein-artists-watercolors/ they're expensive but the colors are SO BRIGHT! we compared oranges from her set and from another set (cotman I think?) and it was light night and day haha

Paper I'm kind of picky about: http://www.dickblick.com/products/strathmore-400-series-dry-media-pads/ <- strathmore dry media pads have really nice texture for colored pencil if you like working with the tooth of a paper (like me!). I also use Stonehenge and canson watercolor pads for paper but not as often.

those are the main things I use; I have tons more stuff for experimenting (colored pastel papers) and things I use less often (electric erasers etc) and I used to use ink pens a lot though not as much anymore. I like copic multiliners and staedler pigment liners when I do use them though!

Arshes I'd love to see some of the postcard work; I've always been interested in Deleter paper


----------



## Jw (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, I will contribute:

*Pencils:*
Anything of decent quality, but General is pretty much good to go for most purposes. When I wear one out I pick up a new one all by itself or go ahead and buy a new set if they're on sale. Generally speaking, the better the brand the smoother the lead and less impurities, so finding what suits you is best. Even the most expensive ones are cheap, so go for it.

Preferred hardness: 4B (rarely), 2B-B for shading or lightly for gestures, HB for general line work, F for finer midtones like hair (rarely), 2H for sketching out preliminary lines, 4H for killing the tooth of the paper (used rarely-- scores weaker paper)

Mechanical pencils are CRAP for using as your only pencil in a drawing session as it kills your line variety. However, they are useful in getting crisp, fine lines when you need them on details like skin creases or irises. A well sharpened standard pencil will do the same.

Drafting pencils are a lot of fun when you have a large drawing area and are GREAT for gestures, but I've not used them in a while. 

*Erasers*
Kneaded. They're dirt cheap and can be found most anywhere-- allow you to shape to your specific needs and generally last forever-- i only replace mine if they get incredibly dirty or get too stiff to knead anymore, but that is very rare. 

Otherwise, white erasers preform well and don't kill your paper. They'd be a god backup. Pink erasers are better suited as a butt-scratcher or door props and not artwork (I don't think the first would work anyway, but if you feel inclined then go for it and then wash your hands).

*Paper:*
I like Strathmore pretty well for most purposes. I like a weight of at least 100 pounds (which is a measure of the thickness and not literal weight, mind you) as it hold up to some drawing abuse. Thin paper sucks, but is usable. If I am going to make something worthwhile, I personally like Bristol board as it works wonderfully with most traditional medias like charcoals and Conte'. 

*Charcoals*
I like to get something of moderate quality, and General's is a benchmark for that. Anything cheaper is liable to be crap and not worth your time. My absolute favorites are those produced by Conte', especially vine charcoals. If you get a container with some linseed oil and soak a stick in it for at least 3 hours to overnight, then take it off and wipe it dry with some paper towels, you can use it and it works really smoothly and requires no fixative when it dries. Use your cheaper crap with that though if you're not sure you'd like it. You should store those oiled 'coals in a small container to prevent added moisture that might cause it to degrade, but for the most part compressed charcoals will hold together well even after oiling.

*Pastels*
Oil pastels: I've yet to find any I like. Don't bother buying cheap-- they are terrible wastes of time and money and they tend to mix very poorly. That being said, better might blend better, but it tends to be frustrating and gummy compared too...

Chalks and Compressed-- aka Conte'
These are my lifeblood and I love them. They take some getting used to, but you can trim and shave these down to fine points or flat edges and use them as you need them. Great for skintones or gestures. They're pricey, but to my knowledge they are the best around. If I'm going to skimp in other parts of my life, why would I skimp on what I enjoy?

You can do the linseed oil trick with these as well, though I have never tried personally. Xacto knives are best for shaping them as they shape evenly and don't rough up the edges too badly as sandpaper tends to do-- making them less smooth and "gritty" in use. They're compressed chalk pigment sticks, but they are best if kept out of super humid environments. I keep the old case I once bought with several kind in it that has little wells to store them, keeping them relatively clean and dry. 

Save your powder! I got a little baby food jar I keep my shaping-trimmings in and use a little paintbrush to prep my drawing surfaces for halftone studies. It erases with a little effort and your kneaded eraser, but it is GREAT for establishing a warm starting base for portraits in general.  

*Other handy dandy tools:*
Drafting stencil: useful for erasing precisely and lines and small circles
Compass, because it's easier to make a circle with this than without
a good, solid metal straightedge
Cellophane paper with a grid marked or printed on it-- great way to figure out perspective in a flash. 
Eraser pencils-- erase moderately fine lines, but not as fine as you'd hope. still great for rim lighting or weakening some earlier linework.
A sharpener that does not mangle your pencils if you're afraid of or can't carry Xacto knives
Sanding board for shaping charcoals or pencil ends


I may add later, but that's a good start.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 16, 2011)

Pencils; I sketch with mechanical. - I use blue lead and those snazzy white erasers.  Copic Multiliners for inking,  Prismacolors for color (which I'd like to change to Copics)  

Paper; Anime Paper--or "artist marker paper" http://www.wetpaintart.com/admin/IMAGES/closeup_images/BEEPAD-MARKER-MANGA.jpg is really good for prismas. 


My favorite sketch book, hands down: http://www.plazaart.com/images/15360/Canson-XL-Mix-Media-Pad_gp.jpg  Never smeared, half the book I dabbled in pallete knife and it didn't mind.The paper weight was durable and heavy.  Fffffantastic sketch book.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 19, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Arshes I'd love to see some of the postcard work; I've always been interested in Deleter paper


 
I used to do postcard trades so a majority of them are in my gallery already. Others I have colored. What I would do or the other person would do is produce the sketch, and the other would finish it. Currently debating on doing them again but my time for drawing has been soooooooooo limited ;_;

Few work safe examples
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/109343/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/109577/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/109646/

Work safe collab example:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/156189/

Currently for this post I'll go into watercolor supplies.

I use both regular watercolors (mostly in tubes) and outdoor kits 

I use Koi: http://amzn.com/B00122CN64

and I use Uni which are Mitsubishi's watercolor pencil line: http://robotninjamonsters.blogspot.com/2009/07/uni-ball-watercolor-pencil-12-color-set.html

As for paper I still just use whatever - when I use those sets but for really doing watercolors I have several different papers:

Arches: http://amzn.com/B004302OWU
Canson of course and other brands of course for smaller sizes 

For watercolors, I have Gum Arabic, and I also keep some Kosher Salt around for effects. I also have masking fluid for areas I want to keep white.

Brands of Watercolor tubes I own. Least favorite to favorites

Lowe Cornell - just ugh 
Reeves - ok for a budget set of starter watercolor 
Van Gough - good for the price
Koi set of 12 - http://amzn.com/B001DNCJJS
Cotman Watercolor - http://www.aswexpress.com/discount-...oglebase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 20, 2011)

I actually took a pic of my tools and what I work with, least as far as my pastel work goes. I put a brief description in the info for each thing I use. 

I work with other stuff too like markers and sketching pencils, but since my focus is pastel I only laid out what's relevant.


----------



## Kailombax (Jul 31, 2011)

My favorites so far are the main mediums I use (Mechanical Pencils, Micron fineliners for inking, and Prismacolor Markers/Pencils for coloring and a white gel pen for added extra effects).


----------



## Rinz (Aug 1, 2011)

I tend to stay pretty much in the budget range myself XD

When I do traditional art, I like to use....

*Pencils:*
My favorites are Koh-I-Noor Hardmuth Progresso woodless pencils in 6B, at least for life drawing. If I have to have wood, I prefer to use Faber-Castell's Goldfabers, preferably in 4b or 6b. When I'm working to scan or ink, I use either Koh-I-Noor Rapidomatic 0.5mm pencil OR A Pentel Twist-Erase 0E515.

*Pens:*
Out of all the pens I've ever used, the two that stay up top are always Faber-Castell's Pitt Artists Pens and Prismacolor Premier Illustration Markers. I'll use Sakura pens, but I'm not terribly fond of them.

*Acrylics:*
I'm a fan of Liquitex as far as acrylics go. Right now, I'm using a fairly decent student grade called BASICS but I also think that I would probably enjoy Liquitex's heavy body paints.

*Oils:*
I loooove Winsor Newton's oils.

*Brushes:*
Not particular on the brand of brush I use. I usually just pick one up that seems to suit my purposes and is in my price range. There's one called Royal Soft Grip (I think? The handle's covered in paint and I can't read it well) that I enjoy using. It's cheap, and the brush is fairly soft-bristled. It has good spring and there's a grip on the brush if you need it (although, I prefer to hold my brushes towards the back of the handle so I only use it rarely).


----------



## Limizuki (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish i had all of my old traditional stuff with me so i could list what i used to use >.<

Prismacolor pencils were always my favorite. They were smooth and the colorless blender was amazing. I also had a small set of prismacolor markers and some carpenters markers that i would use occasionally. There was also a time when i colored everything with sharpies just because we had a ton of colors just laying around. I had a giant set of charcoal (one of those $30 sets too) that i almost never used because i couldn't master it or pastels, but i would love to have those things now to practice traditional medium again. I also had quite a bit of paint as well, a set of 30 small acrylic jars along with about 10 acrylic tubes.

As for paper, we just bought cardstock from Wal-Mart. Nothing special there lol, since i never used anything other than colored pencils. I did have a few pastel sketchbooks lying around, some with black paper and some with white. I had a couple watercolor sketchbooks, a charcoal sketchbook etc. But i almost never used any of them, and i feel bad that it was wasted money.

Alas, all of this was left behind in the move, so it sits in my room at my parent's house, growing older each day.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 15, 2011)

I sketch with .3mm mechanical pencil my work horse being a GraphGear1000 and draw on regular printer paper, when I'm feeling particularly fancy I'll draw on some Bristol Board and whip out my lead-holder to get some sexy lines. I hardly ever ink traditionally but when I do it's with my set of prisma illustration markers, I've never tried any of the fancier pens or inks but yeah that what I got traditional going on.

Wait! I also have 12 copic markers which I should use more often because it always tunrs out so pretty also in the dame bag a whole lot of colored pencils.


----------

